# Phone stopped making/receiving calls after upgrade



## deprave219 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a Verizon S3 and a while back I had AOKP Milestone  Build 4 and decided to upgrade to 5. After doing that my phone would not register with Verizon any more. I had data, but couldn't make or receive calls or texts. On Verizon site, it showed up as an unknown device and after working with them for quite a while, they recommend just sending it back to Samsung for warranty repair.

I did that and here is what they quoted as to what happened (As another note, before shipping it to Samsung, I did the "triangle away" and did a restore to stock rom.):

*Original Problem:*
TECHNICAL INQUIRY - CALL QUALITY (RX/TX) - CAN NOT MAKE/RECEIVE CALLS 

*Problem found:*
NO PCS SERVICE 

*Solution:*
S/W UPDATE

My question is, is there a way I can do what Samsung did in case this happens again?


----------



## deprave219 (Dec 28, 2011)

As an update, when I got the phone and before I even registered it back with Verizon, I installed AOKP Milestone 1. Went on Verizon's site and changed device and having no problems now.

Anyone have any idea as to what software was updated by Samsung?


----------

